# Weaher Prediction Buffalo/ Rochester



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guys here is my observed weather prediction.

During the latter days of January and early days of February the temps will revert to local norms.

Because of the unseasonably warm weather the great lakes will rear there ugly heads and pump moisture into the cold air from there seasonably warm surface temps.

I would bet dimes to dough nuts this year we will see a storm so intense it shuts down our area of the state,People will be completely unprepared and the snow accumulation will be worse then the Denver area.

How do i come to this conclusion..It is an educated guess based on rain fall totals and snow accumulation..My city has had almost Zero snow..Seasonally we get 96 plus inches..And I have yet to see a season in all my life mild winter or not not drop 96 plus inches of snow...

Even if you replace snow with rain,,1 inch of rain is about 1 foot of snow..We are behind even with the rain we have had..So hold on..I bet our trucks get a work out we never dreamed of


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Since the lakes are still warm, I agree there will be alot of lake effect snow in Jan & Feb.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey i at least got to try my new arctic set up today,,Did you go out ? here in Greece we had about 4 inches LMAO.. 


I wonder what a chick would say if ya walked up to her and said ya had 4 inches ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

diehrd - I plowed in greece this afternoon. (4 inches) Just tell her it's half the truth.


----------

